# ddd - meinungen was ist alles möglich?



## Lucifer13 (11. Juni 2006)

Ahoi ihr Alutech Fans,

ich will mir nen Ht freerider aufbauen. soweit bin ich zwar noch nicht aber irgendwann sollte er auch mal so 4-5 m drops aushalten (mal sehen was meien bandschiben dazu meinen, naja ihc bin ja noch jung) un sonst halt alles was fun machen, bikeparks, city cruisen, ja also ne runde street und dirt sollte auhc ncoh drin sein. 

der DDU gefält mir eig zeimlich gut, was meint ihr hält der das alles aus? der gefällt mir sehr gut da nicht so schwer, und klasse optik!! UND NATÜRLICH VON ALUTECH!! hatte dran gedacht ne fox 36 talas, für street und dirt, eifach auf 110mm runterschrauben und nacher für fr und bikeparks auf 130 oder für "ganz harte dinger" auf 150 was meint ihr dazu? geht des mit dem ddu?


danke shconmal  mfg niko


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2006)

4-5m Drops aber nur ne 36Van... Krank! Absolut Krank!  
Also ich werd mir demnächst ein DDU mit einer 66 aufbauen. Aber damit werd ich trotzdem keine 4-5m Drops machen. 
Machbar ist bei Alutech alles, sag Jürgen bloß was du haben willst. Und wenn du sowas mit machen willst dann macht dir Jürgen sicher auch extra Gussets dran.  
Aber vergiss nicht, vorher hier bescheid zu geben, damit wir alle gucken kommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucifer13 (12. Juni 2006)

ja ich habs eigentlich eher über die normaler version vom ddu, das mit "Jürgen" für 2000+ den rahmen ins das letzte Monster verwandelt hab cih mir fast schon gedacht hält der rahmen in der standart version nun solche späße aus ?!? oder wie siehts du/ihr das?


was ist gegen die 36 zu sagen? die dürfte das besser wegstecken als die 66??!!?


----------



## Rote-Locke (12. Juni 2006)

der Rahmen wird das auf jeden Fall halten, was die Gabel angeht ist es wirklich Geschmackssache. Wenn Du dauerhaft 150mm fahren willst, würde ich allerdings den Lenkwinkel anpassen. Mit 120-130mm bin ich mein DDU immer beim DH gefahren und das ging sehr gut.
Was die Drops angeht, hoffe ich für Deine Gesundheit, dass Du nicht aus 3-4m ins Flat springen willst, dass macht der Rahmen zwar ne Weile mit aber Deine Knochen leiden garantiert. In ne schöne Landung rein und mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik aber auch mit Hardtail kein Problem.


----------



## Lucifer13 (12. Juni 2006)

ahoi ne flat droppen würd ich sowas nie, ja will die gabel meistens auf 130 fahren und mir ja nach bedarf für street auf 110 stellen. von daher müsste es ja einigermaßen auf die geo passen, das wichtigste war mir jetzt einfach ob der rahmen was hält ( da in eurer beschreibung beim DDU ct bei einsatzzweck FREERIDE, Dual, Biker X, Street, Funsteht und beim ddu nur Dirt, Dual, Biker X, Street, Fun, des hatt mich irgendwie en bissel stutzig gemacht!!) welche größe würdest du mir empfehlen? bin 1.75m

mfg niko


----------



## Rote-Locke (12. Juni 2006)

also ich bin 1,80 und hab Größe S mit 24" Rädern, fahr mit dem Teil aber nur noch im Skatepark oder in der Stadt. Denke aber, dass Du mit der Größe auch im Gelände ganz gut klar kommst.


----------



## Lucifer13 (13. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
du hats nciht zufällig noch nen guten tipp für ne gabel und nen steuersatzt? 
bei gabel hätt ich an die fox 36 talas (06) gedacht aber bin auch für andere tipps offen!!


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. Juni 2006)

Moin,

denke für Dich wäre auch ne Pike U-Turn interessant. 90-140mm Federweg passen ja recht gut für das was Du vor hast. Außerdem kannst Du da mal bei uns wegen nem Paketpreis anfragen.
Steuersatz klar den XLong, schön stabil und mit der richtigen Einpresstiefe.


----------



## Lucifer13 (15. Juni 2006)

nja bei den pakten sin kurbeln dabei, und meine kurbel hab cih shcon
aber dnake für den tipp

Aber jetzt hab ich noch en probelm, hab ne gabel im auge bei der der schaft schon gekürtzt wurde, auf 19.5 cm, und hab nen holzfeller vorbau, würde dass noch reichen? steuer rohr vom ddu is ja 12cm, udn der vorbau 5cm, gibbed gude steuersätze mit ca. 25mm-30mm einbauhöhe? würden 0.5cm die am vorbau fehlen , eine große gefahr dartsellen?


----------



## Rote-Locke (15. Juni 2006)

Steuerrohr 12cm + XLong 3cm + Vorbau 5cm - 3mm Luft = 19,7cm benötigte Schaftlänge.

Die 2mm die dann fehlen sind egal, einziges Problem ist halt, dass Du keinen Spacer mehr unter den Vorbau setzen kann. Wenn es Dir dann vorne zu niedrig sein sollte, musst Du das über Lenker und/oder Vorbau ausgleichen.


----------

